

Free Isn’t Enough – What do we do when music has a negative value? - ChrisArchitect
https://medium.com/@upto12/free-isnt-enough-809d96fedf6e

======
PaulHoule
Music has had negative value for a long time. A lot of businesses play music
outside to discourage loitering. We leave our alarm clock tuned to a country
music station and you'd better believe we get up to turn it off. Nothing else
on the radio has been much better since sep 11, when the regional rap station
took oochie Wallie off the playlist.

